# How to make a common lens into a macro lens



## Overread

With a very differnt twist to the regular - for this version has a fully working aperture control whilst reversed without you having to shell out a small fortune on novoflex's adaptor mount.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KW0cFk9d-P0[/ame]


----------



## Josh66

Interesting...

Now I have something to do with my kit lens, lol.


----------



## Fedaykin

That is awesome. That's what I call DIY.


----------



## Dwig

very cool ... both the idea and the video production.

Another approach is to build something like this Rollei SLX/600x accessory:

Google Image Result for http://www.bhphotovideo.com/images/images345x345/45176.jpg

You could cut an extension tube in half, glue something with a male filter thread (Cokin adapter ring, emptied filter band, ...) to the half that connects to the body (making a reversing ring out of it) and soldier in the same "extension cord" between it and the other half that connects to the lens. The body half goes on the body, the reversed lens screws into its male filter thread, and the remaining part bayonets onto the rear, now front, of the lens. Given an adequate wire length, it could be used with a range of lenses without being a permanent modification to the lens, only the extension tube. You could also gut a cheap tele-extender that has fallen out of favor instead of using an extension tube.


----------



## Josh66

I might actually try this...  The only thing I don't have right here are the wires (which I guess _is_ the only part you need, lol).  I can get that from work though.


----------



## Overread

But if you don't need the wires (ie don't want the aperture controling) then you just need $5 (the glue would cost you more) and a reversing ring from ebay


----------



## Josh66

I think if I did it, I would want the aperture control.  I can get  everything I need from work... 

Either that, or just converting it over to the EF mount...  Now I'm not  sure, lol.

EDIT
Wow, I didn't know it was so easy...
http://www.flickr.com/groups/canondslr/discuss/72157604422834954

...About to go try that right now.  

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Damnit.  Apparently, on the kit lens it's a little more involved than  that...  The piece doesn't just pop out...  I'm going to have to cut it  out.

...Too late to turn back now - I already broke it.  

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Well, I guess the kit lens can go back in my bag now.

Successfully converted to the EF mount.    Everything still works, and it fits great.

There is heavy vignetting at 24mm, and you can see the sides of the image circle at 18mm.

I have to say that it was very easy...  The rear element sticks out a little at 18mm, but I'm using a 1N RS so I'm not worried about it.  The mirror doesn't move, so there's no way for anything to get damaged.  Any other camera, and I think I would be scared to fire off a shot at 18mm...


Sorry for the hi-jack.  


EDIT
I merged all of my posts to make the hi-jack less noticeable, lol.


----------



## MasiKast

That doesn't look too hard, But does my laziness prefer flipping the lense around and moving back and forth until it "looks clear enough"? Well, yea! 

But, if I do happen to have an extra lens laying around I'll have my man do this. I'm far too adhd and ocd to get this done. Precision cutting + messy glue = bad news for ocd girl! The man is an electrician so he can handle it haha

Good vid, thanks for sharing the info!

My approach is used in some of the macro shots on my website and it seems to work fine for now. Home - Masi Kast. though I do have a "marco filter" but it doesn't allow me to really get that close.


----------

